# Honey Supers are full!



## Dave W (Aug 3, 2002)

*Best I've seen!*

WOW, that's a nice looking "yard".


----------



## Beaches' Bee-Haven Apiary (May 22, 2007)

So, on a slow Sunday afternoon do you sit in those garden chairs and watch the bees?  

-Nathanael


----------



## newbee 101 (May 26, 2004)

Thanks Dave W, The yard is the side of my house. It took me a few years to clean it up, 
after work and weekends. When the bees fly out, they are about 
10 feet in the air already.
Beaches' Bee-Haven Apiary,
Thats the ONLY reason they are there. 
MORE PHOTOS BELOW.....


----------

